
Thinking Machines = Old Algorithms on Faster Computers - comatose_kid
https://www.edge.org/response-detail/26200
======
philipkglass
Yes, there's a lot of fruit still to be plucked from running old algorithms
faster. There's a night-and-day difference between an algorithm that runs just
a bit slower than necessary and just a bit faster. A 7 day numerical weather
forecast that takes 8 days to execute is not a forecast at all. A lot of
important tasks include this crucial element of time. Correct algorithms that
take too long are, for bounded-time tasks, _not_ capable of correctly acting
upon the world. Missing the deadline is the same as being incorrect.

